# Planning 1966 Karmann Ghia Conversion



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

13Bender31 said:


> 1966 VW Karmann Ghia
> 
> Your skill level with auto mechanics and fabrication: *C+/B+*
> The range you are hoping to get (how many miles/charge): *60-70 minimum *
> ...


Howdy! To get 60-70 mile range (with some wiggle room), you will probably need a 20-21 kwhr battery pack. That along will probably cost $8k-$10k for lithium cells (you can't get that range with lead acid). IE, look at the prices at:

http://www.evolveelectrics.com/CALB.html

That won't leave you enough money to do anything with the car except really buy batteries and a BMS. 

So, you'll have to settle for lower range, or spend more money.

corbin


----------



## 13Bender31 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's a shame. I watched the attached video in hopes of achieving roughly the same as his and he only spent 7k including batteries. Suggestions?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_IbMZEN7g8


----------



## 13Bender31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just a thought....

What if I picked up a salvaged/wrecked Nissan Leaf for the batteries + other accessories? From what I understand, those have 24 kwh batteries.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

13Bender31 said:


> That's a shame. I watched the attached video in hopes of achieving roughly the same as his and he only spent 7k including batteries. Suggestions?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_IbMZEN7g8


I think a lot of people underestimate the real cost of doing a conversion. You can save some money if you: weld everything yourself, machine your own adapter/coupler, buy a used motor and controller, and piecemeal buy things on ebay at good rates (although, beware of shipping making the total cost higher!).

He says he has a 50 mile range in that video at 50 miles. He probably has a 14-15kwhr battery pack. Note that a 70 mile range is 40% more than 50 miles, and will require 40% more energy in a larger battery (and cost, 40% more). Maybe you can email the guy and ask him where he got his parts and how much he paid for them.

A good place to start is to look at what other people did. My bug is similar to a ghia; look at my website, and go back to my first posts (alll the way back in the bug category), and you will see all the research I did.

--corbin


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

13Bender31 said:


> Just a thought....
> 
> What if I picked up a salvaged/wrecked Nissan Leaf for the batteries + other accessories? From what I understand, those have 24 kwh batteries.


That would be a super-cool project to do; you will have to reverse engineer how it went together, and how the BMS works. I also wonder how much it would really cost you, and if you could even buy a used/wrecked one for less than $5k. Definitely research this option; that would be awesome! Let me know what you find.

corbin


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I would not do your conversion with a good VW body and cut to replace with fiberglass. If the body panels need replaced then go right ahead. I frankly wouldn't worry about the weight of the Ghia. Get a good motor, Controller, and by all means go with lithium. There are other issues besides these items and you can scrounge for excellent parts. 

http://onegreenev.blogspot.com/

Check out my last two entries to get a general idea of pricing. The motor, car and lithium cells were all purchased used. You can see that the costs pile up fast. Even a setup like mine will be expensive and it will need more parts as well. Motors are available as well as good parts if your concerned about a budget build. Even with the lithium cells and a 192 volt system I will only have a 19.2 kW pack. Not nearly as good as I want but it will do for now. Since I do drive a Nissan Leaf Daily I don't need to worry about a commuter but I'd like it to have the same or more distance than the Leaf. 

Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Oh yeah! I forgot to welcome you to the site and you made a good choice of car to convert. My first conversion was a 64 Ghia. 

Check out this old site of mine: http://greenev.zapto.org/electricvw/Electric_VW/The_Albums/The_Albums.html

Pete


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This is when I took it to the VW Show in Sacramento. No, I did not win because I was late and did not get it registered for the show.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Do you have photos of your 66 Ghia?


----------



## 13Bender31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks good. Thanks for the information.

As for pics of the '66, no. It's currently under a tarp in a barn in another state.


----------

